# Tiller tuning... Adjust one limb bolt -OR- both the same opposite?



## Jascan00 (Jul 22, 2012)

It would keep the poundage the same to adjust both limb bolts the same amount of turn but in opposite directions and would cause a more rapid change in tiller for the same amount. For instance half a turn out on the bottom with half a turn in on top would have same tiller effect as 1 full turn if only moving one bolt. This would keep the poundage the same as opposed to 1 bolt being moved changing the poundage. Overall the effect on tiller is the same using both methods only poundage is the difference. It is not uncommon to be able to use only one bolt to adjust tiller, for instance if your bow is at full poundage with limb bolts all the way in you would normally only use 1 bolt.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

On my bow the tiller (string to the limb pockets) is about 1/4" longer on top than on the bottom. The bottom limb is stronger. If I back out the bottom bolt 1 full turn the tiller measurements top and bottom are equal. Of course I lose about 1 pound force of draw.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Straddleridge, is there a reason your tiller is not the same? 1/4 inch is a lot of difference.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

It is a mathews/mission UX2 - with 60# limbs. Its been that way since it was new 3 years ago. Shop where I bought it does not think it is a problem. The reason is that the bottom limb is stronger.


----------



## SHOCKER77 (Mar 22, 2012)

The point to adjusting only one bolt is to calm the bow down during aiming and for it to feel the best in your hand. For example if when your aiming and are constantly pulling the pin or dot high then u want decrease the poundage on the top or increase the poundage on the bottom and vise versa if your constantly aiming low the idea is to adjust it till your aiming point settles in the center with as little effort on your part as possible always make your adjustments in 1/4 turn or less adjustments hope this helps


----------

